# Pee pads for male dogs.



## rb77 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am getting a maltese puppy and I’m really in love with this little boy but I had wanted a girl. I plan to pad train and am concerned that a boy will lift and miss the pad or mark around my house. I had a male when I was a kid and he was pad trained but I don’t remember if he lifted. Any advise you guys can give would be great!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have my reusable pads go up about five inches against the tub in the bathroom, so even ehen he lifts his leg, he pees on the pad. I have had no issues with that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You can always take an empty milk container, fill it with water and cover it with a pee pee pad...and place it in the middle of the pee pee pad....something to aim for.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

rb77 said:


> Hello everyone. I am getting a maltese puppy and I’m really in love with this little boy but I had wanted a girl. I plan to pad train and am concerned that a boy will lift and miss the pad or mark around my house. I had a male when I was a kid and he was pad trained but I don’t remember if he lifted. Any advise you guys can give would be great!


I use pads in our vacation home bc we don’t have anywhere to go outside and walk and my boy transfers great but the lifting leg thing can be a problem. I keep a large reusable pee pad underneath the disposable pee pads. He hardly misses but when he does we have the reusable as a back up and it is easily washed. I bought it on Amazon.


----------

